# Swamp Witch finished finally!!



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

After taking a break on her for about a month I finally got her done! Here she is in all her glory! Any suggestions on a name for her or anything you think i could do differnt? Over all I am pleased with how she turned out.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

She is seriously creepy...I really like the paint job you did on her - it looks great.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love her...great job!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

EEWW, she is great, I love the bumps on her back, nice touch!:devil:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats cool is it monster mud


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It may sound funny, but her back is actually my favourite part. The bubbling, almost blistering skin is great.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent! Just monstrous!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Seriously - I actually recoiled in my chair when her pic popped up!! She definitely works -Great Work!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! She turned out fantastic!


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

She needs some underwear but other than that she's really scary. i like how she has mossy stuff over her hands almost as if she came out the water.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

great job!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Um... isn't she clad a bit... ahem..._risque'_? Clearly, in addition to being repulsive and evil, she's also a shameless hussy! Tsk, tsk...

She turned out great! Love the paint job.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Revenant said:


> Um... isn't she clad a bit... ahem..._risque'_? Clearly, in addition to being repulsive and evil, she's also a shameless hussy! Tsk, tsk...
> 
> She turned out great! Love the paint job.


um...maybe no one will be able to tell in the dark?

beautiful work! nice and creepy!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, very creepy. Please be sure to post pics when she's set up in your display. Great job!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

What a babe! Very creepy chick! I like her!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow that is really cool - she needs more clothes, she's creepin me out hehehe.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

You should call her Blair.....










Like the Blair Witch.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Guys! I am going to change her clothes. I need to get some black material all I had on hand was creepy cloth. In one pic i noticed something funny but it is actually just moss LOL!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Adrienne-dark lady of the sea
Nyissa-sense of black, cold water, and dead, sun bleached branches

she looks great. I kinda liked the cloth on her but was thinking in a good breeze ..oooowee


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding!!...love the proportions...and the coloring...Nice


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

She's AWESOME! Wanna make one and send it to me?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

she is scary.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!Aelwyn, maybe next year!LOL..She took a while to finish partly because halfway through i kinda got burned out. And man she took a long time to dry. Also I added more moss to her and that helped to make her look less like a shameless hussy. I really didn't want to cover up all the hard work that i did on her body. Once again Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow... she is totally awesome!


----------

